# good trail gun?



## GOoutdoors

Looking for advice on purchasing a good trail gun.  I know a lot about rifles and shotguns, but not much about pistols.  I mainly do a lot of day hiking, but would like to get up to N Ga and do more camping and possibly backpacking.  Since the laws have recently changed it would be nice to pack a pistol esp. when venturing in more remote areas.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76

*trail gun*

I think a Glock 20 would make a good trail/hiking guns.The 10mm can handle anything in that area.Most prefer a revolver w/ a 4 inch barrel chambered in anything from .357 to .44 mag.Taurus makes some good lightweight revolvers for that purpose.


----------



## sharpeblades

*Hiking with a hand gun*

My advice would be to go to an indoor range that rents pistols and find one that suits you and you fell comfortable with and shoot it .Next will be to find a holster that is comfortable for you to carry all day


----------



## bluebronco93

I agree with sharpeblades, I tried about ten different pistols out before buying a Glock 17( which is what I carry). But my next concealment pistol will be either a Ruger LCP or LCR.


----------



## breampole

I have a tarus "Judge."  It is a relatively small revolver that shoots 
2 1/2 inch 410 shells and colt 45 bullets.  I have found it to be very accurate with the 45's and of course the 410 speaks for itself.  I am not a weapons person.  I know very little about pistols.  I wanted something I could hit a poisonous snake or human with that would stop them.  This gun fits that bill.  I alternate 410 and 45 in the chamber.  It also will take care of a rogue alligator or black bear I am told.  I fish around a lot of large alligators and once was bothered by one.  By the way our sheriff wears this gun as his weapon of choice.  Mine is stainless steel.


----------



## shdybrady19

mine is a .357. It has a the 4 inch barrel so its nice and compact. I like to keep a box of varmit shot on me incase we run into snakes or something that might endanger the dogs


----------



## GOoutdoors

thanks for the advice.  Guess I'll also need to look at the weight and as someone mentioned - some kind of holster.  Sounds like I need to go try some guns out - thanks again.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*H & k p2000*

Why don't you just walk across the sidewalk and take a look at my new toy.
Lightweight, accurate, dependable, 14 rounds, 9mm, durable, quality, ergonomic....
Oh, I forgot to add the Blackhawk Serpa holster to, comfortable and lightweight too...
Regards, 
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## blues brother

Might be a little late on this reply...IF ITS IN THE TRUCK, IT AIN'T DOING YOU NO GOOD!
Pick a weapon that you will always have with you. Sharpeblades had good advice. Try several before you buy.
My little Keltec 32 has been riding in my front pocket for a year...everyday, even to church! Its not a big gun...but...IT AINT IN THE TRUCK!
I am off my soap box now. Good luck to you brother!


----------



## Fred_Duce

Glock 27 is my choice, shoots when you need it to, light to be what it is, sends a decent amount of lead and if you are hard up for $ they hold value fairly well. Just my 00.02. I love mine. Like Blues Brother said ''Pick a weapon that you will always have with you" fall in love with it and never let it leave your side.


----------



## MDPuckett84

I carry a J frame in the pocket most of the time for these occasions, first round is shot shell and the rest my normal JHP. It's light weight, out of the way but still accessible. I'm sure it'd be useless against bears but I don't worry about that much.

In the past I liked a Charter Bulldog for this role. Lightweight, not too big and 5 rounds of .44 special. It was also inexpensive so getting dinged up didn't bother me much.


----------



## Eddy M.

My Glock 27 is too fat and heavy --- My Kahr P40 Is just right slim and light-- just believe the owners manual it MUST be broken in to be reliable burn it in at the range  and it will function great


----------



## Rodonne1

*Backpacking*

I have been section hiking the Appalation trail for years and especially in Georgia. My reccomendation would be a Kel-Tec P32. If you are serious about backpacking then you know that weight and size is critical. I own a Glock 27 and would never consider toting that thing with a full mag for a week. I have however, taken my Kel-Tec P32 with me and carried only the one full mag that i had in the gun, never needed it though. The biggest threat to you on the Appalation Trail or anywhere in N. Georgia is humans not bears, so you don't need a .357 or larger just for that the danger of bears. The black bears in N. Georgia usually run before you ever see them, I don't think there's ever even been a documented case of a human fatality in Georgia from bears. That's just my personal opinion, however, like everyone else said go shoot alot of them and find one that you're comfortable with. Good Luck!!!


----------



## garnede

Check out the XD line from springfield arms.  They come in any caliber that you would want and are nearly indestructible.  as for the holster I recommend the Chest holster from Alaska Sportsmans.  They are a top of the line product, that is comfortable to wear all day while being active.  I wear mine while hiking, camping, and fly fishing.  Like others have said it won't do you any good if it is in the truck.  By the same token it wont do you any good in your pack, if you need it in a hurry.  These holsters fit comfortably around backpacks and other gear. Here in Alaska I carry a 45 acp for bears, it is on the low side of what is needed for big browns, but most of the time the noise is enough to scare them away.


----------



## Balrog

You don't need a 10mm or 44 mag hiking in Georgia.  I agree with those who have said carry a small light gun.  I am not sure I would go as small as the P32 though.  I favor the Glock 19, it is an excellent combination of size versus firepower.


----------



## MCBUCK

I have been walking around Cohutta for the last 25 years and have usually carried a 686...I recently switched to a Glock 22 because it is so much lighter.  And don't worry about the bears...two legged predators and snakes would be your worst problem if you had any.


----------



## Cottontail

I agree take something small and lite weight. A  3 shot 22 mag 1st shot loaded with rat shot because a blind man cant do much damage.


----------



## FX Jenkins

MCBUCK said:


> I have been walking around Cohutta for the last 25 years and have usually carried a 686...I recently switched to a Glock 22 because it is so much lighter.  And don't worry about the bears...two legged predators and snakes would be your worst problem if you had any.



cept ifn your trout fishing in the spring...it is possible to get between a sow and her cubs...then your pretty much at the mercy of God anyway, regardless of what your carrying...

Strolling down beechbottom several years ago we found ourselves very near this situation.   Mamma bear was in the draw below us and her 3, yep 3, cubs were about 20yards up the bank above the trail...fortunately we spotted the cubs when they were about 40 yards ahead of us so we were in a triangle pattern and not a dead vertical one.  The three of us froze in our tracks and began talking in casual tones to let Mamma know we were not moving and not threatening.  She stiffly made her way to the trail in front of us, let her cubs clear the top of the ridge, and then slowly climbed on up after them....

If I could have picked anything to have on my that day it would have been a glock 36.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Rodonne1 said:


> I have been section hiking the Appalation trail for years and especially in Georgia. My reccomendation would be a Kel-Tec P32. If you are serious about backpacking then you know that weight and size is critical. I own a Glock 27 and would never consider toting that thing with a full mag for a week. I have however, taken my Kel-Tec P32 with me and carried only the one full mag that i had in the gun, never needed it though. The biggest threat to you on the Appalation Trail or anywhere in N. Georgia is humans not bears, so you don't need a .357 or larger just for that the danger of bears. The black bears in N. Georgia usually run before you ever see them, I don't think there's ever even been a documented case of a human fatality in Georgia from bears. That's just my personal opinion, however, like everyone else said go shoot alot of them and find one that you're comfortable with. Good Luck!!!



Great points here.  2 legged vermin seem to present the greatest threat.  In hiking, I think weight is the biggest issue.  A good IWB/OWB holster will help you carry the weight, even on a heavier gun, but the weight is still there.  While doing some scouting up here in the mountains, I carry my S&W 340PD in .357 Mag.  Holds 5 rnds, and weighs about 14 oz fully loaded.  S&W has a full line of lightweight revolvers from the 43C in .22LR all the way up to the 329 Alaskan Backpacker in .44 Mag.  As far as what caliber to choose, pick a decent manstopper that comes in a lightweight package.  I have a Kel-Tec .380 P3AT, but don't think I'll ever carry it into the woods.  It's just for when I can't conceal the 340PD.  I believe someone mentioned a Taurus Judge. While the .410/.45  is nice, I don't think you wanna hike around all day with that big thing on your hip.

As for bears, the DNR website says, "There are no recorded bear attacks on humans in Georgia, and no fatalities. There have only been two documented fatal black bear attacks in the Southeastern United States."  And having a .357 on my hip gives me the peace of mind that it's gonna stay that way, at least on my account.  I believe rabid coyotes, bobcats, foxes, and coons have attacked people.  Feral dogs have killed people.  I believe hogs will get after you too.  But, the biggest threat is people.

I would recommend against buying a cheap gun.  The purpose of it is to save your life, not an area to get cheap.  I would stay away from Taurus, Charter Arms, Hi-Point, etc.  If you look around, you can find a quality used gun for a very reasonable price.


----------



## antique41

*Trail gun*

I have backpacked throughout most of the SE and some western states.  I have carried everything from a mini revolver to a 357, but I carry a Kel-Tec .32 now.  It is a light gun, which is a major consideration for me,  I have met bears on the trail and in camp in the SE, and they usually run.  The one exception was a grizzly in northern NM.  I left him or her my pack and climbed a tree.  As someone said earlier, people are the biggest problem hiking.
When I'm hunting, I figure that my .270 should do the job.


----------



## thurmongene

So many good advisors.  Just remember,  animals will let you know their intentions. Well, the human animal will take your hand, smile in your face and cut your throat all in the same jesture.  Stay on your toes and I really hope all this doesnot change your mind on hiking the great outdoors.


----------



## LowCountryDuck

ruger, smith and wesson, or taurus revolver 4" barrel and .357 will take out a bear and you can load them with .38's to which are cheaper for everyday carry or practice. BUT practice no matter what pistol you get if you dont know how to shoot it accuratly you might not last long in a fight with a bear. you may only get one shot, and last time I heard only davy crockett could grin a "bar" to death.


----------



## shaneadams90

I have been in the cohuttas for 30 years. Seen many bears up there and never had a problem. I have property up there and always do my weed eating and mowing with a 22 mag revolver the first one being rat shot. Killed many copper head and a few rattlers. 

Hiking and mountain biking I carry a LCP for unsavory encounters. 

I should say that I had two customers (I own a bike shop) that were charged by a sow about two weeks ago.  They rounded a blind corner and were on a sow and cub.  She bluffed charged twice.


----------



## Incawoodsman

My favorite for hiking is my 2.75" ruger speed six .357 magnum with 158 grain full metal jackets. I know that the 2 legged animals are easily the most dangerous and other animals usually run from you. But it is not unheard of for animals to have rabies, and even the black bear can get this disease. You always have a gun on you for the just in case situations, and the .357 is all you will ever need on the appalachian trail (unless a moose attacks you, it will be iffy then).  I have seen 3 bears while hiking the trails and all of them bolted through the woods. But, all it takes is 1 bear that is either diseased or is just angry and then it is on. Big hogs also. Either way, I usually go by the philosophy of hope for the best, prepare for the worst. 357 pretty much covers all situations. 

Though my speed six is a bit heavier (31 ounces) then what you want for backpacking, my backbacking weight is already so light that I can afford the additional 2 pounds to save my life if need be. My weight fluctuates more then that in a week.You could get the new .357 LCR, but let me know how the kick is with 158 grain bullets, or 180 if you dare. Also, a revolver is always going to be more reliable then any auto made, even the mighty glocks, that's just a fact of life. Don't forget that a revolver will still fire even if the animal is on top of you and the muzzle of the pistol is right up against said animal. Usually an auto won't.
  I have 2 glocks and a 1911 for home and the range, a p11 for concealed carry, and a LCP for most every other time. I am a big fan of autos, but in the woods my ruger speed six is king, lol.


----------



## rockerZ71

I carry an XD .45 OWB in a Serpa while backpacking.  I don't think its too heavy, but who knows, if I tried out a lighter gun I might not want to go back


----------



## Richard P

Whatever you choose, be sure to review GeorgiaPacking-org and GeorgiaCarry-org. Know where you may and may not carry. Then join and help expand your freedom. Dont risk an arrest because ''I didnt know''. It's your duty to stay informed.


----------



## Sterlo58

Kel Tec PF9
8 rounds of 9mm in a very small light weight package. Fits in a pocket holster and dissapears. Never leave home without it. 

I have a Springfield XDM 40 but if you are on the trail the weight would be a bit much.


----------



## saltysenior

i'm now packin' away my old j-frame .22 mag for a camping trip to the ga. mnts...i don't carry.... if i did when hiking, it would be something lite...i know the taliban are not around the next bend.....That s&w md 642 in .38 and the md. 351 airlite in 22mag would be a good choice for me.....years back, during the early deer season in s. c. the fellows carried colt cobras as a snake gun..one guy kept drilling his barrels larger to bet a bigger pattern w/ shot.


----------

